

Ask HN: What would you do with 6 months of free time? - jhferris3

I'm graduating from college this month, and just accepted a job that I'll start in June-July. I was lucky enough to get a signing bonus as well as have some money saved up, and I want to put this gap time to good use.<p>I've got a few side projects that I've been putting off that I could work on, and a few hobbies that I could spend some time on (photography, for one), but I could do these things anytime.<p>Any particular places to travel? Any experiences that I could go and seek out in this time? Any other ideas?
======
smtf
I've always loved traveling to places where the standard of living is much
cheaper then where I live. This way you can eat better and do way more
extravagant things while potentially _saving_ money. Between 5 star meals you
could be hacking your side projects from a posh roof top patio and when your
in a slump you can go site seeing.

The other advice I'd give to traveling to relatively exotic places is to
somewhere that someone you trust knows well; preferably with said person. The
best way to find all the gems of a new place and get a real feel for the local
flavor is with someone who knows how to showcase it. If you have friends from
interesting places see if they can help you plan a trip, or see if they can
join you for some portion of the excursion.

------
toumhi
I'll be in the same situation in 2 months, leaving my current job in a social
network company. I'm going to spend some time on my own projects, and start
freelancing while traveling in South East Asia.

When you'll have your day job, you'll have very little time to work on your
side projects, so I would say take advantage of that now. That, or traveling
for an extended period of time is also very eye-opening if you haven't done it
yet. South America is still my favorite place. In 6 months you can see most of
the continent, not sure if you'll want to go back home though :-)

~~~
jhferris3
South America is tempting, my only concern is that I have no knowledge of
spanish (I took 6 years of french and am a proficient reader).

~~~
jodrellblank
Not necessarily a problem... <http://www.fluentin3months.com/>

------
pdelgallego
I will travel, or be a volunteer or both things at the same time.

After I drop the college, I went to north Italy, bought abandoned house and I
restored it. I learned a lot of stuff.

If you are from US, maybe go to Europe is quite expensive at this moment, and
probably you can get more in south america for your bucks.

If you have an idea about what kind of experience are you looking for, maybe
we can give better advices.

------
nolite
I'm in a similar situation. Ideally in 6 months, i'd like to be proficient at
Rails, familiar with Haskell, and build an income source stable enough to not
have to get a job. (ie.. be ramen profitable) So that's where my 6 months are
going

------
rrrhys
Set a deadline (maybe 6 weeks) and finish a side-project I have going on -
While still in 'work mode'. It frustrates me sitting around at my day job and
then scrambling to work on it in free time/travel time.

I'd love to get up, get ready in the morning, (go somewhere, ideally) and do 8
hours of MY work a day.

------
dcaldwell
I'd go to Central America, study my brains out, and learn Spanish. Knowing
another language is invaluable. It's very doable to become very proficient
(not fluent though)in another language during this time - I've done it.
Antigua, Guatemala has some of the best and cheapest one on one tutoring in
the world.

------
zoomzoom
Go somewhere you have never been, and eat something that makes you grossed
out.

~~~
jhferris3
That might be hard to do without getting into some very gross things, but I
definitely appreciate the sentiment.

------
jeebusroxors
Take a month or two and do nothing.

------
PloniAlmoni
Just out of curiosity, where will you be working?

------
gregatragenet
I ask myself the same question every year.

